# Detailing Prices???



## Rasher (Mar 6, 2006)

what are the levels of detailing that are available and the approximate prices that are charged??:thumb:


----------



## ChrisGT (Feb 25, 2006)

think average PC detail is about £150ish a proffesional detail you cud be looking up to £450, for crazy detail like 'miricle detail' upward to £5K


----------



## Rasher (Mar 6, 2006)

thanks mate, so what does your basic £150ish detail entail??


----------



## Finerdetails (Apr 30, 2006)

It is perhaps more appropriate to post what you want from a detailer and where you are, then somebody can see if they can help you....


----------



## Rasher (Mar 6, 2006)

> It is perhaps more appropriate to post what you want from a detailer and where you are, then somebody can see if they can help you....


just thought there was a basic structure to what is on offer for this sort of thing, but am probably wrong


----------



## Alex L (Oct 25, 2005)

Rasher said:


> just thought there was a basic structure to what is on offer for this sort of thing, but am probably wrong


Factor in experiance aswell:thumb:


----------



## mouthyman (May 1, 2006)

post an ad on the meguiars forum theres some guys there who will give you the works around 6 hours work for about £70.


----------



## Finerdetails (Apr 30, 2006)

Rasher where are you based, and how far are you willing to travel (time/distance)

Iain


----------



## CleanYourCar (Jan 23, 2006)

They must be mad £10 an hour minus materials, travel and expenses.


----------



## Rasher (Mar 6, 2006)

> They must be mad £10 an hour minus materials, travel and expenses


yep doesnt seem alot


----------



## Hypnotic (May 25, 2006)

Full detail with Zymol Royale is £440 @ Specialist Cars of Malton


----------

